# American Amateur Retriever Club



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Any word on the Open?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Mark Taube and Bodie!! Winning the qual at 25 months old!! Reuben and I are very proud!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Mark Taube and Bodie!! Winning the qual at 25 months old!! Reuben and I are very proud!!


----------



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

Q results 

1st 2 Bodie. Mark Taube
2nd 10 Wood. Andrea Clark
3rd 15 Showdown. Lou Vreeland 
4th 19 Jazz. Jerry Burns 
RJ 23 Marvin. Cameron Johnson
JAMS 1 Duke. Eric Lingler 12 Indy. Marv Baumer 14 Shelby. Ben Petroelje 16 Blossem. Jeff Adams 17 Strider. Deb Marmarelli 20 Grit. Nancy Fraser


----------



## rmarkel (Jul 19, 2005)

Way to go Mark and Bodie!!!


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

Any updates on the open?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Derby Results as told to me:

1st #16 Rocko Owned by Ken Barton Handled by Ryan Brasseaux
2nd #11 Tucker Owned & Handled by George Wamsley
3rd # 9 Clooney Owned by Frank & Rita Jones Handled by Jason Baker
4th #17 Tazer Owned by Vicki Worthington Handled by Jason Baker
RJ # 7 Django Owned by Andrea Baker Handled by Jason Baker
JAMS #1, #5, #14 and #20

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats Rita on your placement!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Kip!

This was Clooney's, Seaside's Gorgeous George (Nike x Xena), first trial at 14 months of age, so couldn't be more pleased! He's a pleasure to train and loves the water.

rita


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Am results?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

1st--Finnegan o/h Pat Martun Double Header!!
2nd--Rueben --I/h Barbara Younglive
3rd--Tex--Ed Schillug
4th--Dealer--Marv Baumer
Rj--Cowboy--Ray Vreeland
Jam--sorry dont have them 
Congrats to all!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Pat, on an outstanding DOUBLE HEADER weekend with Finnegan! Finnegan is by FC-AFC Aran Island's Dougan and FC-AFC Seaside's Get The Party Started.

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Some sketchy info on Open placements as told to me:

1st #55 Finnegan O/H Pat Martin (Double Header Winner!)
2nd 48 Pow Owner Benjy Griffith Handler Al Arthur
3rd ??? Handler Scott Harp (don't know which dog)
4th Wood Handler Al Arthur
JAMS: don't have all info 
31 Reese Owner Gregg Leonard Handler Al Arthur
41 O/H Chris Byers
43 Ali Owner Bobby Lane, Handler Ryan Brasseaux
Scott Harp 2 Jams - no info on dog/owner

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, on your Am 2nd with Reuben! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open 3rd Placement was #16 with Scott Harp

info from reliable source

rita


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats Ken on the derby win.

Russell


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to Barb and Rueben! (you go girl) Congrats to Pat and Finnegan!

Barb


----------



## Tocayo (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations


----------

